

Apple plans to build new headquarters "that looks a little like a spaceship" - erickhill
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-apple-new-hq-20110609,0,6877722.story

======
erickhill
More images and video here
[http://www.cupertino.org/index.aspx?page=26&recordid=463...](http://www.cupertino.org/index.aspx?page=26&recordid=463&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter)

